# Burnsville, NC "Angel" 6 yo CKC Reg. F/S



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Well this threw me for a loop. This beautiful girl is actually the mother of my baby, Tar. For those of you who remember the story of how Tar came into my shelter, you will understand this. Tar's litter was placed with us because the owner had a litter and he was having health problems and he wanted our help in placing. That was 2 years ago. He had the mother (this girl) spayed at the same time. 

Today he brought her in to owner relinquish due to extreme health issues (on his part.) She is scared and confused, but oh so sweet. She is CKC registered (you may remember my story as to why) rather than AKC. Once we put her on our facebook page, there will be several people coming in to see her and I'm concerned that the right kind of owner (one wiht GSD expereince) adopt her. I wanted to share her here first. If anyone is interested call our shelter at 828-682-9510. We are closed tomorrow. You can also contact me through here.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...86-ckc-would-you-bother-wiht-registering.html

The story.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

My fingers are crossed for her, she is lovely. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you. My friend and coworker 9with lots of shepherd experience) came in to assess her a little this afternoon and we have decided not to put her directly on the adoption floor for a few days. She is very scared and a little flinch if you approach her too quickly or touch her when she doesn't see that you are getting ready to do so. She has not growled nor snapped at anyone, just a little nervous flinch. Still..the noise and the incessant barking of the other dogs and strange people walking up and down the halls and sticking thier hands in your space....I want to give her a break from that and give a chance to adjust for a few days. Not to mention that I just don't want the wrong person to say, "Oh wow..a German Shepherd! I want that dog." I want to be very selective and I really want someone with previous experience to take her. She deserves a comfortable, spoiled life from here on out. She did her duty and raised three litters of puppies and now finds herself in a shelter. I want the very best for her!!


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

TAR HEEL MOM said:


> She did her duty and raised three litters of puppies and now finds herself in a shelter.


That is 1 heartbreaking sentence. I wish her the best. Glad she has someone looking out for her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

So I came into work early this morning to eat my breakfast with Ms. Angel. She is still so apprehensive and scared. She is warming up to me though. She laid down beside me and put her head on my leg. She is constantly searching the fenced in intake yard for a way to get out. She seems intrigued by other dogs as they go by and has not growled or shown any aggression towards them. We are closed to the public today and I am through at the shelter at 12. I am going to take her out in the big playyard before I go home. 

If anyone is looking for a calm older lady...she's your girl


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

We were slow today and I had a couple of hours to spend with Angel. She is so awesome on a leash. Does not pull or try to lead. We walked all over the grounds. I didnt turn her loose with other dogs but did some face to face with others. She showed no agression but was seemed a little scared of others. I kept her in the lobby with me for a long time so she could experience other humans. I alsobtook her back to the park where I could let her off leash. She still runs the perimeter. She wants out so badly. She wont come to me when I call because she knows we are going back in. If I reach for her she darts away. However when she us on leash she will sit perfectly by my side and let me do anything I want to her. I can brush her, kiss her snout, rub her all over, anything. She even seems to enjoy the attention. I think she is slowly relaxing. I wish I felt.completely comfortable turning her off leash with another dog because she seems to almost crave interaction with fellow dogs.

Doany of you have anysuggestions for what we should be doing to make her more adoptable?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi, just linked to this thread from the other senior owner relinquish, my goodness I hope I never ever am in that kind of situation. I'm glad you're there to help! Anyway, I was wondering if there was any way to get in touch with other people who have her puppies? That kind of link might prompt someone to adopt her. 
Good luck!


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I know three of the owners from Tar's litter and.none.of.them are in the position to take her. It really breaks my heart. But I will NOT give up on her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I keep refreshing this in case anyone out there has yet to see it. Here is my girl Angel and myself from last Saturday's Rabies Clinic at the shelter. I purposely brought her out and kept her with me for a good bit of time. Hundreds of people and dogs for her to be around. She is doing so great now!!! She is like a different dog. When I open her kennel gate and walk away from her she runs to me! She loves being handled and rubbed. She has become a dog that acts as if she wants to literally crawl into my body  I love her so much. I really hope for her to be in a home soon. She is becoming very bonded to me and I don't want her to suffer another loss  Oh how I wish I could bring her home with me.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

She seems so sweet it breaks my heart someone hasn't scooped her up yet.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I wish I could take home and let her be a princess however three and some health problems are my limit. If there is anyway I can help I will unfortunately i have nocontacts w/ a rescue.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I am thrilled to report that Angle is spending the night tonight in her new home!!!!!!! My shelter attended the Petsmart Mega Adoptathon today and Angel was the second dog adopted. She went to a perfect home. I could not have drawn it up any better. Her new owner is a retired (but young and healthy) lady that lives alone and has a large fenced in yard. She lost a 15 year old border collie (who was a championship Frisbee and agility dog) a few months back and was finally thinking about a new dog. She said she almost turned around and didn't come to the event but her heart told her she needed to go  Angel took to her immediately and she spent a good long time making up her mind. She took Angel into the store and all around the to the other participants tents. 

I am so happy but I really miss her already. She was so bonded to me and gave me more physical affection than even my own two dogs. I cried happy tears when she left in the back of that Suburban, but there were a few sad one too.

Goodbye my sweet Angel....be a good girl.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

I am SO happy for her...and for you. These dogs' stories, especially the elders, can reduce me to tears in mere seconds. The tears today are happy ones. Bless your heart Angel, good girl. Another one safe and loved!


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Dang. I am sad to report that Angel has been back with us for the last week. Her new mom came back by the adoptathon event on Sunday and borrowed a large crate from us because Angel tore up the garage and managed to get out on Saturday when mom went to Lowes to find out about getting some new fencing installed. She didn't leave her again until Monday when she put her in the crate and was gone for about 45 minutes. She walked back in just as Angel was finished dismantling the wire crate. She was worried about her safety so I met her in Asheville last Monday and picked her up. 

She and I have been best buds since. She rides like a champ. I even offered her some Zaxbys on the way home but she refused me. Go figure. 

She and I spent about an hour at Home Depot and she was perfectly behaved. Friendly withe everyone. A lady that worked there talked to me about adopting her and even after I told her about Angel's seperation anxiety and what I am referring to as "confinement anxiety" she was still interested. She has been in constant contact with me since then and has made plans to come get her what seems like everyday and then something comes up and she can't come. I can't figure it out. She even told me about all the things she had bought for her....

So I have about given up on her. And she had a good situation which makes it even sadder. Someone home at all times because her husband is a mininster and stays home with their 3 children while she works...13 acres of land that backs up to the national forest...good fencing...everything sounded great.

So anyway..we are back to needing a placement for this special older lady. And do any of you agree with me about the simple act of confinement being a serious issue for her? She was always a "free range" dog until now. She tolerates the outside kennel here at the shelter but begs to be out of it. If I take her out in the yard she is perfectly content. Also the adopter that changed her mind said she was absolutely perfect as long as she was home with her. She was definitley "velcro" even sleeping beside her bed the two nights she was there. 

I have considered some sort of homeopathic calming treats for her. What do you think? Are they really any good? Maybe if they could just be given until she bonds with a new family and then maybe each time when they have to leave her. I feel like if someone had an outside area (strong fence) to leave her in she would be OK.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It sounds like this is a dog that might have done just fine loose in the house rather than plonked in a different area or confined in a crate without, it seems, any gradual introduction to it. Just suddenly plopping a new dog in a new confinement when she is already in a very new environment..... eh, well, expect problems.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Please keep your fingers crossed and say a little puppy prayer, Ms. Angel went to the home I was talking about in the above post today. She really did want her and just had some terrible work related issues. The good news is that I found out that her children aren't small at all (our conversation at Home Depot was rushed) but are actually 15, 14 and 8 and all of them love dogs. I haven't heard anything negative yet, so I'm going to assume that all is well in the home. We had long talks about Angel's feelings and issues. By the time she left today she had become very intensely bonded to me. She looked so hurt when I put her in the car and closed the door. It broke my heart in little pieces. I know she felt abandoned by me and I hate that. BUT...she will bond to her new family soon and forgt all about me and that's the way it should be.


----------

